# Technika TV



## Joshuap03 (Aug 6, 2015)

My Technika TV standby light keeps flashing with different interval times constantly and will not turn on?


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Joshuap03 and welcome to TSF :wave:

What model TV is it? - Also, what is the pattern of flashes?


----------

